# Headlight Wiring Instructions



## drgubi (Apr 8, 2019)

What’s up guys! Got a 2012 LT, about to install an aftermarket headlight assembly with DRLs, as well as fog lights that function as DRLs. 

As much as I’m a fan of trial and error, or using a multimeter to test the voltages of the headlight various wires to determine their identity, I’m also a fan of not pulling my hair out.

So if anyone’s had any experience wiring DRLs on our lovely little car, could you simply tell me which color/position wire controls the Cruze’s existing DRLs so I can just splice into that? Or perhaps point me in the direction of a wiring diagram?

Anything is appreciated!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The stock DRLs are the headlights and they use a modulated signal to operate at a lower intensity. You would need some sort of smart relay (or pair of relays) that can read the different amp draws and react accordingly


----------



## drgubi (Apr 8, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> The stock DRLs are the headlights and they use a modulated signal to operate at a lower intensity. You would need some sort of smart relay (or pair of relays) that can read the different amp draws and react accordingly


Ah I see what you mean. After looking into it further, it looks it might be simpler to splice into the sidemarker lights as some have done. Although I will admit I didn’t even realize they existed until just now lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

drgubi said:


> Ah I see what you mean. After looking into it further, it looks it might be simpler to splice into the sidemarker lights as some have done. Although I will admit I didn’t even realize they existed until just now lol


If you want to help them disappear more, try these:


----------



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Did you splice into the parking lights? What color wire was spliced? Any relay or added fuse fit the fogs?


----------

